# Panache



## Wally (Aug 24, 2006)

Just wondering,  Is Panache still around?
Is there an email address for the resort?  
Thanks
Wally


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 26, 2006)

It must be.  I saw Panache availibility on the DAE site not long ago.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 26, 2006)

Wally,

Is this the place  you're referring to?  Panache Luxury Suites


Richard


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 26, 2006)

The Panache referred to here is undoubtedly the timeshare located near Capetown, South Africa.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 26, 2006)

Carolinian - thanks for the clarification.

Wally, _ here's some info on Panance Country Lodge, Houtbay South Africa


Richard


----------



## genie (Aug 27, 2008)

*Panache Country Lodge*



Wally said:


> Just wondering,  Is Panache still around?
> Is there an email address for the resort?
> Thanks
> Wally



Hi Wally

Yes the property is still there but the owner has recently sold it.  I have only just found out that it is now becoming a rehab centre from what I hear.  I also own two weeks there and was never informed of a sale and not compensated.  I do know that the units were being rented out on a permanent basis prior to the sale.  I believe there are over 200 shareholders and can only assume that they have not been compensated either...let me know your and comments and way forward...???

genie


----------



## DonM (Jun 18, 2009)

genie said:


> Hi Wally
> 
> Yes the property is still there but the owner has recently sold it.  I have only just found out that it is now becoming a rehab centre from what I hear.  I also own two weeks there and was never informed of a sale and not compensated.  I do know that the units were being rented out on a permanent basis prior to the sale.  I believe there are over 200 shareholders and can only assume that they have not been compensated either...let me know your and comments and way forward...???
> 
> genie



Any updates?

thanks

don


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 18, 2009)

Don,

I found this link on Google - Panache Country Lodge - South Africa Cape Town Hout Bay Disabled Friendly Hotel Panache Country Lodge | wheelchair friendly accommodation, hotels for disabled travellers, crippled, mobility impaired holidays in Hout Bay Cape Town South Africa 

Sixteen studio units, three 1-bedroomed units and five 2-bedroomed units.

I didn't see any review on TripAdvisor.

Google had many other hits - to me it appears to still be open


Richard


----------

